# Curved cabinets



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok chaps,
A bit of a heads up, I'm putting in a new showroom in my workshop and will be putting in curved cabinets like these.




























I will be doing these in the new year, and I'll make sure I do work in progress pictures.

I did these ones last year but never photographed the finished kitchen, shame it looked great.

Most of the work is done with a bandsaw and spindle moulder.

Have a look at my website and blog
hand made kitchens herts and leave a comment or two.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm shaking my head because flush inset drawers can be a pain in the arse enough, but _nooo_ the English guy has to throw me a curve (literally) and humble me even more!:laughing: Great looking piece.

I'm curious as to what hardwoods are most available to you over there? Is there anything indigenous left, or is most of your material imported? You must realize that the images of the U.K. that are most familiar to us are either of London, or vast open pasture in the countryside.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

joesdad said it all.


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

I use some indigenous oak and walnut when I can get it.
Most of my oak is european, much more consistent in colour than American white oak, I think by the time we get it, bits have come from everywhere on the continent.
Cherry, ash and walnut, mainly N. American.
Poplar tends to be home grown.
We have homegrown timber but its expensive compared to importing.
I live about 25miles from central London, I'm in the country side, I can't stand the city, but I do a lot of work for city guys so needs must.
I love it when the city bankers get big bonuses to waste :yes:



hand made kitchens herts


----------



## vaultf600 (Jul 27, 2009)

Very Nice!! I'm looking forward to the construction pictures.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice,so nice that I wouldnt even attempt to make it.Im wood challenged so I make small things.:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work I've done a lot of finish work on boats (Rybovich) so I respect the time that goes into curves. Nice work definitely post installed kitchen


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...should make for a good showroom piece.












 









.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting the bottom drs. look like they might be backed with bender board and laminated with thin rips of poplar. The top dr. with the edge grain matching the face grain makes me think you mitered the pc. and covered the ends. Good looking work...


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Construction methods?*



awoodman said:


> Interesting the bottom drs. look like they might be backed with bender board and *laminated *with thin rips of poplar. The top dr. with the edge grain matching the face grain makes me think you mitered the pc. and covered the ends. Good looking work...


That's what I was wondering also. There's too much radius in that length to be sawn from solid stock and it wouldn't endure without warping and twisting. Must be a* laminate* over a form?
The top drawer face does look like one piece tho...
OK, senior how'd ya do it?  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be veneered.












 






.


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

No laminations, its all solid.
Its made from poplar, but i do these in oak, maple or any hardwood.

Its a standard 5 piece door / drawer, just with curved horizontal rails.

The rails are 75mm wide, the radius is 800mm, so start with wide 3" stock,
rough cut shape with a bandsaw then using templates use a 80mm rebate block and bearing on a spindle moulder to get accurate shape.

Need to have a template top and bottom so the work can be fliped so the cutters run with the grain.

Then make a jig to hold the piece at the right angle and run a tenon on it.
Next use a router with a curved fence to run the groove.

Thats the easy bit though, the hard bit is making a drawer box with the same curve to fix the front too. :yes:

Then it gets more complicated with the dovetails in a curved box.

My blog handmade kitchens herts


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Senior said:


> No laminations, its all solid.
> Its made from poplar, but i do these in oak, maple or any hardwood.
> 
> Its a standard 5 piece door / drawer, just with curved horizontal rails.
> ...


Have you seen any or had any problems with splitting or movement on jobs that have seen a few seasons . Seams like an awful lot of stress waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

where is the stress?

the wood is not stressed at all, it is cut to that shape. It is in its natural state.

No, not had any issues.

Plus it is fixed to the drawer box to assist stability


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

I do them as standard doors as well










its this sort off stuff which sells my kitchens.

Kitchens are my main work.



Hand made kitchens essex


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice. Nice too see kitchens that aren't Just cookie cutter


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very very impressive. Would also like to see more pictures of your work.


----------

